# Burton Step On Hard to reach Lever Mod.



## SirClout (Sep 2, 2020)

my boy here is wicked smahrt, for real though this is awesome.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

A friend of mine with the same problem carries an 18" stick with some sort of hook on the end!


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

BoardieK said:


> A friend of mine with the same problem carries an 18" stick with some sort of hook on the end!


Haha what I did before was use a gopro retractable stick. The thumb screwed worked a a great hook. and it compacted nice and small into my pocket. Photo attached... this was actually pretty great!

It's officially called GoPro Shorty Mini Extension Pole Tripod.


----------



## alfa (Jan 7, 2022)

Encountering exactly the same issue as Jack87, here is a simplified version of his hack (no drilling involved).

You will need:

Black tape
Pair of scissors
A USB charging cable (that I didn't need because I got a bag full of them)
A cable organizer holder
So far, it seems to hold and work pretty well (only tested in my living room). I will try it next week on the slopes


----------

